# best bow hunting blinds?



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

best bow blind for the money? id like to know from someones experience how good they are


----------



## Dub (Nov 20, 2010)

I've had an Ameristep model for a couple of years that works pretty good.  I did archery hunt out of it a few times.

The key is getting a comfortable but low seat.

The adjustablity of all the window configurations is outstanding as well as being able to darken any pane you want.

Set up and takedown are fairly quick.

I'm not sure if they rate it as "waterproof" but I can assure you that it is.  I've sat through some gullywashers with it.

I set it up last week so I can hunt some with my young son this coming week as he's out of school.


It also has loops on the outside so you can brush it in...something I haven't done yet but should have.  I figured we'd be on the move with it a bit but wanted to start out here with it.

At the time I bought it the price was roughly 1/3 what the DoubleBull blinds were.


----------

